# Subs Needed Nassau County, NY



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

We are looking for experienced sub contractors, for snow plowing and shoveling in Nassau County, NY. We need Plow trucks as well as 4wd operators with no plows for shoveling crews, as well as laborers. We pay the going rate for the area. We are always fair with our workers. I have a few regulars on this site who work for me if you are interested I will put you in contact with them.

Please call only if you are serious.....

516-804-2812 o
516-250-3528 c

or email your info to [email protected]


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bump*

ok just signed some more work...for those of you that called I will be starting call backs tomorrow...thanks


----------

